

McAfee: Healthcare.gov Executing Denial of Service Attack on Itself - GotAnyMegadeth
http://freebeacon.com/mcafee-healthcare-gov-executing-denial-of-service-attack-on-itself/?utm_medium=referral&utm_source=t.co

======
tthomas48
It is frightening that people may be listening to him. Surely there's at least
one Republican available to Fox News who understands web technology.

